# setting barometric damper?



## shoeboxlen (Aug 18, 2009)

I know you are supposed to use a draft meter and set you barometric damper to manufacturers specs but I do not have a draft guage and they are pretty pricey is there any other way to set the damper? any info would be greatly appriated.

Len


----------



## mike1234 (Aug 18, 2009)

I kept guessing and guessing last year, finally broke down and bought one.  They are 58.00 at Yukon-eagle.com.  If you have a HVAC friend, they own one, or if you can find someone with one in your area, you could borrow it, you only really need to set it up once, although I guess I check mine once or month or so, just because it's there.  

I have read of ways to do it with just water in a tube, but I have no idea where I read that, or if it really works.


----------



## COAL STOVE (Aug 18, 2009)

Before I bought my draft gauge, I used to build a hot fire and bring the stovepipe temperature up above 350 degrees. I then would set the weight on the barometric draft regulator to maintain that temperature. It is a crude way of adjusting it, but it works in a pinch or until you get the proper draft gauge. 

Only with a draft gauge will you truly have it set correctly.


----------



## pybyr (Aug 18, 2009)

Make an inclined manometer:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/35739/#379845


----------



## ohbie1 (Oct 9, 2009)

If you don't want to build, you can get a Dwyer Mark II for $10-15.  Forum members told me about it last yr., and it works great. Check the internet (&Ebay.  Here's one link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DWYER-MARK-II-M...=UCI+IA+UA+FICS+UFI+DDSIC&otn=12&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## matt701 (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought my Dwyer Manometer on Ebay also, $10 with tubing and fluid, never used.  I have my new barometric damper set all the way "off" and it still flaps pretty good when I get a fire going so I'm curious what my readings will be when I actually take it out of the box and try it.


----------



## taxidermist (Oct 10, 2009)

here is what I use you can see it in my video.


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2T650


Rob


----------

